# Installer Linux via USB sur Imac 20" Core 2 duo (2006)



## jab2 (31 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

question toute simple. Est-il possible de demarrer via clé USB sur mon iMac 20" Core 2 duo de 2006 avec Snow Leopard pour installer Linux dessus ?
La clé fonctionne bien et démarre bien au démarrage sur mon MacBook Air de 2014.

Sur l'imac, la touche Opt ne fonctionnant pas.

C'est pour éviter d'acheter un lot de DVD vierge juste pour ça


----------



## jab2 (31 Mars 2020)

Je fais évoluer le Post pour ceux que ça intéresse.
Mon mac ne permet pas de base de demarrer via USB, il faut installer Refind pour cela, via le terminal :









						rEFInd
					

Download rEFInd for free. An EFI boot manager utility. rEFInd is a fork of the rEFIt boot manager. Like rEFIt, rEFInd can auto-detect your installed EFI boot loaders and it presents a pretty GUI menu of boot options.




					sourceforge.net
				




Pour ma part, je retrouve bien le menu au démarrage pour choisir mon disque. Mais le clavier ne semble pas fonctionner (branché en USB)


----------



## Invité (12 Avril 2020)

Peut être que tu pourrais essayer avec une version 32bits de Linux.
J'ai vu par exemple que Linux Mint 18 démarrait bien mon MB blanc (2008), mais pas mon MB (2006)


----------



## jab2 (12 Avril 2020)

En fait, le clavier aluminium ne fonctionne pas avec Refit sur les iMac de 2006. C’est un problème de pas de chance


----------



## Mc kintosh (19 Février 2021)

jab2 a dit:


> Je fais évoluer le Post pour ceux que ça intéresse.
> Mon mac ne permet pas de base de demarrer via USB, il faut installer Refind pour cela, via le terminal :
> 
> 
> ...



Le iMac mi2007 le permet en tout cas, je n'ai eu aucun mal à faire booter ma clé en faisant Alt. Par contre j'ai eu du mal à différencier les deux EFI Boot celui de la machine et celui de la clé. Dans mon cas c'était le premier, celui directement à droite du disque dur.


----------

